# pppoe dialer in linux mint



## sai_cool (Jan 29, 2008)

hi guys,
i am using a dlink 502-t adsl modem, which is in bridge mode..
can anyone tell me how to setup pppoe dialer on this mode?
i tried pppoeconf , but it didnt work..
please give me a gui based pppoe dialer..


----------



## Ravirdv (Jan 29, 2008)

EDIT:sry no idea!


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 29, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> hi guys,
> i tried pppoeconf , but it didnt work..



What is the problem with pppoeconf ? 
BTW there are some applications available in KDE for dialing I think. It is something like KPPP.


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 29, 2008)

i am using gnome..

if i use pppoeconf, it does not connect, although it detects my router...


----------



## debsuvra (Jan 29, 2008)

sai_cool said:


> i am using gnome..
> 
> if i use pppoeconf, it does not connect, although it detects my router...


Please state which specific errors u having with pppoeconf.


----------



## sai_cool (Jan 30, 2008)

i am not gettin any error message..
it says the specific file has been loaded( after using pon command) but when i try to surf, i cant!


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

^first,rp-pppoe needs lan card running.do u have a lan card?if yes,post the output from a terminal(Applications>accsrs>terminal) for the command 
 "*ifconfig*" here.


----------



## Pat (Jan 31, 2008)

Also check if the DNS set up is ok! Try pinging any site and see the result!


----------

